# How to install a manual boost control?



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok so I got a manual boost control for my 84 300zx turbo and i want to make sure im going to put it on right. I was told that you install it to the J looking hose that connects from the turbo to the wastegate. I just thought that there might be more to it then that. thanks for the help.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

It goes between the source hose and the hose that connects to the wastegate. Yes. It really is that simple.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just make sure you have it turned all the way down before the test drive and keep an eye on the boost gauge you should have installed...


----------



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help but i dont understand what you mean by the source hose. I know the hose between the wastegate and the turbo but i dont know what you mean by the source hose. thanks for the help


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Well... A hose has a source. The source in this case is the point (or points) it comes off the turbo.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the source hose is the one supplying the boost.


----------



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for the help but i have one more question. the manual boost control has a little adapter piece that has an arrow on it that says to wastegate. I am not sure how to hook the adapter up with the boost piece. Here is a picture of what i have (the adapter is on the right) thank you guys again.

http://www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00qMvtOigYaTpeM/Manual-Boost-Controller-003.jpg


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i know which one you have and you need these instructions. im borrowing these from another website.



















The "T" piece gets spliced in, arrow towards waste-gate, between vacuum source and waste-gate, the "Controller" comes from the Black-Port on the Top of the "T" to the Top-Port (Adjuster end) of "Controller", and just vents to Atmosphere out the Bottom-Port.

The arrows on the thing are completely wrong. After doing some research on how wastegates work and how the check valve is setup (the "T" part). I believe the knock-off company did not actually do the research when they made the stickers. The knock-off "T" has the spring and ball set up a different way then the "TurboSmart" one. In the "TurboSmart" setup the ball is against the inlet side, the knock-off is on the wastegate side. They both function the same, but use different techniques. You can check by blowing through the "T" fitting on the top and seeing where the air comes out... the free flowing side is the wastegate side. Because it does not matter if there is a vacuum leak on the wastegate side as is does not use vacuum pressure.










The idea is under vacuum the ball is pressed against the opening by the spring stopping any air from going to the wastegate or the venting boost controller. And when you have boost, the ball pushes against the spring and moves the ball out of the way allowing the airflow through to the wastgate and boost controller. "TurboXS" used to do this with little rubber gaskets, that when under vacuum seated and sealed and under boost pushed out of the way venting boost pressure. The check valve design also makes it so depending on spring tension (like a BOV or Wastegate spring) it requires a certain amount of boost (pressure against the ball) in order to even let the boost pressure pass by to the wastgate actuator. Making it so the actuator does not creep open before your peak boost.

The entire point of the check valve is to stop you from having a constant vacuum leak to atmosphere when using the Manual Boost Controller.

Hooked up this way the kit works perfectly.

---NOTE---
Wastegates work exactly opposite a BOV... but do the same thing.

Wastgates use boost pressure to compress a diaphragm spring rated to compress under a certain amount of load to actuate a valve.
IE: When you have positive/boost pressure of 7psi-ish on your vacuum line, a 7psi rated Wastegate actuates and opens the "Wastegate-valve" allowing exhaust gases to bypass the turbo thus creating less boost.

Blow Off Valves use vacuum pressure to suction a diaphragm with a spring rated to compress under a certain amount of load to actuate a valve.
IE: When you have negative/vacuum pressure of 7psi-ish on your vacuum line, a 7psi rated BOV (most are more like 17psi rated springs hence the adjuster screw) actuates and opens allowing the excess boost in front of the closed throttle body to be vented without back-flowing into the turbo.


----------



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

thank you so much this helps a ton. i was just so confused on how that thing worked but you helped me a lot. thank you


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you get it to work using these instructions?


----------



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

i havent put it on yet because i cant really reach the tube from under the car, i will most likely lift my car up. The stuff you posted help me and i now know what to do. thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Careful to watch for boost spikes, you can blow up your engine quick.


----------



## chewed_up_turkey (Nov 28, 2008)

okayi followed asleeps instructions on the knock-off boost controller and so far i have put the t-peice in and connected the hose up to the boost controller but what does the other barb on the boost conntroller do?? it says it just vents into bay????


----------



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah the other barb will just vent into the engine bay. its crazy how much faster the car is with the manual boost control.


----------



## chewed_up_turkey (Nov 28, 2008)

50thZ said:


> yeah the other barb will just vent into the engine bay. its crazy how much faster the car is with the manual boost control.


So it just hangs somewhere and does nothing lol?

and is the knock-off boost controller anygood?
Does it spike lots?


----------



## s4torque (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,
Great post! Just one quick question, where on the system after the boost controller is fitted do you put the boost gauge? I have fitted my boost gauge line after the check valve just before the acutator and there is no reading from the gauge. I fitted the gauge before fitting the boost controller system and I was getting a clear reading.
Thanks in advance


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

you should read the instructions that came with your boost gauge. you aren't even close.


----------



## s4torque (Jan 12, 2010)

I have read the instructions thanks. Unfortunately they do not list any information about the boost gauge!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

s4torque said:


> I have read the instructions thanks. Unfortunately they do not list any information about the boost gauge!


Boost gauge instructions that don't have any information about a boost gauge? Weird. 

:fluffy:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

okay, hell with it.

you should be getting your reading from the intake plenum. most people use the port that is the stock location on the right side of the engine.


----------

